# Bottom Fishing Forum???



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

What do you guys think about having
a forum just for bottom fishing? Do you
think it would be worthwhile or do you
like the consolidated forum the way it 
is now with boating posts and bottom
fishing posts? Thanks in advance for
your thoughts. Talapia.
P.S. This post has been coordinated
through mgt.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I like it the way it is!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I like it the way it is.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i like it the way it is


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

another ******* flatulation of the brain...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*If it's not broke don't fix it.......*



Huntsman said:


> another ******* flatulation of the brain...


Boy you got that right! LMAO


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Please, I've seen Cowgirl fans bottom fishing in the desert.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Yeah yeah sure sure.....*



Lipyourown said:


> Got skunked Sat. Time to emply new methods.












Guess that means you've jumped ship.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

i'll be back on the bay June 2nd and we won't be doing any big trolling, just casting and looking. You really need to change your avatar to your hero on that carribean pirate movie saga.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Looks like the majority have spoken.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Henry if I wasn't for folks like you talking about techniques and type of tackle used used bottom fishing from a boat there probably would be enough pure boating info to warrant a different forum.Very seldom did we have any request for things like the best bottom paint, best bilge systems, engine performance, prop reconditioning, various type of electronics....well you get the idea. AS a matter vof fact I enjoy this board so much that is's my default board. I can't even say that about my other home forum.


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

Talapia said:


> What do you guys think about having
> a forum just for bottom fishing?
> 
> Are talkin' women here???Huh?Huh?Huh?
> ...


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

we can bottom fish here  
bottom fished JRB wed. cought lots of small croakers only 10 keepers


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

bbcroaker said:


> we can bottom fish here
> bottom fished JRB wed. cought lots of small croakers only 10 keepers


That's a start.
I went out from Pohick yesterday using bloodworms for the striped one and nightcrawlers for perch for bait.caught a lot of cats in the 20" range,nothing huge and was only out there about 2 hrs cause I was taking my boat out for the first time evening.
I notice while pulling the boat up the ramp there is a note on my windshield/wiper.I get the boat out of the water check the note and it says "We saw a black Jeep hit your trailer at 5:40 PM" and they left the tag # of who did it and their phone # so I could contact them too!!!!!!!
Called the fuzz,he ran the #'s and found out exactly who he was.
Hit and run,I guess so.
It just knocked a light off the corner of the trailer,and the license plate off.The parking/running lights don't work now either,but at least the brake lights and turn signals are good to go.
It was great to have someone to see what happened and leave me the note!
There ARE a lot of good people out there. 
Going to Wicomico So.MD> Tuesday and will report.Croak,Croak I hope.


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

well,went down to Near Bushwood up and down the Wicomico drifting with bloodworms and squid.
Only ended up with a few croakers,but they were a good size.
Wish we would have hit them better,oh well,next time.Maybe it was slow cause it was nearly a full moon,I could see it during the day !!
Fished from 3:30pm to about 7pm BTW.:fishing: 

I bet they bit better at night,but i couldn't stay any longer.


----------

